# Tying loops in tubes



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... I made a pseudo taper tubeset, single strand, just one, tried it out but it just failed, ...the loop just slipped around the circular fork on my Dankung Antelope and wriggled free. The pouch end seemed fine but as I had only put 10 shots through it, maybe it would have failed there too?!
I just tied a constrictor knot to make the loops.
What other methods are best/ better
A/ Cuff AND constrictor knot?
B/ Cuff AND double constrictor knot?
C/ Punch a hole in the tube loop and pull back through itself ...then a constrictor or other knot.
D/ Wrap n tuck to make the loop?
Also I saw a video using no tying at the pouch end ...is this method ok?
Ps I might not have stretched the bands enough before knotting and the constrictor knot was just too large , performing like a lassoe rather than a knot.
E/ Crystal band , round and round the loop, then a reef knot?
Just wondered what your current fave methods are.
I.m using 1632 or 1745 ...nos might be incorrect ... sorry.
Any help appreciated


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

I’m with you on this.

I get good results on larger diameter tubes but when I try and tie 1632 I get really hit and miss results. Most of the time whatever I do just slips and pulls through.

The rare occasions I’ve managed to tie pseudo tapers it’s been two constrictor knots about 10mm apart.

I’ve tried super glue, cuffs and just about everything else but 1632 just seems to slip.

Larger diameter i seem to just get away with one constrictor knot and it holds fine.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Strapping with amber tape works well on all tubes. Of course, the tubes must be stretched well before installation.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Amber tape just wrapped around and square knotted then? I think I didnt stretch the tubes enough before knotting - a definite issue I think. My tying jig doesnt have enough length to clamp and stretch pre tying. Mm ...might have to do the 2 clamps tied around my legs with paracord method. Cheers.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

spewing said:


> I’m with you on this.
> 
> I get good results on larger diameter tubes but when I try and tie 1632 I get really hit and miss results. Most of the time whatever I do just slips and pulls through.
> 
> ...


I didnt realise tube diameter would make a difference too! I.m learning. Cheers.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've used a constrictor hitch for most tying jobs. But for pseudo tapers, I have better luck with wrap and tuck - with latex strips, amber tape, or #32 office rubber. 
I have had success with 2 constrictor knots tied 1/4 inch apart, too, but a single constrictor know often slips for me.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> Amber tape just wrapped around and square knotted then?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

KawKan said:


> I've used a constrictor hitch for most tying jobs. But for pseudo tapers, I have better luck with wrap and tuck - with latex strips, amber tape, or #32 office rubber.
> I have had success with 2 constrictor knots tied 1/4 inch apart, too, but a single constrictor know often slips for me.


Thanks v much Kawkan. I.ll give it a go ... I appreciate your help.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... finally got outside ( in the rain) to test my knots. The amber tape tied loops were brilliant - zero slippage - 7 wraps and a reef knot -sorted. Great.
Unfortunately however, the looped 1632.s had zero zip ...so desperately lacklustre. More of a plop than a fizz. Gutted. Was firing 8mm. Do I need to try 2040.s looped perhaps?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

fungustoon said:


> Hi ... finally got outside ( in the rain) to test my knots. The amber tape tied loops were brilliant - zero slippage - 7 wraps and a reef knot -sorted. Great.
> Unfortunately however, the looped 1632.s had zero zip ...so desperately lacklustre. More of a plop than a fizz. Gutted. Was firing 8mm. Do I need to try 2040.s looped perhaps?


Yup, the 1632 sucks in the cold. The 1636 or 2040 would be better. You could try a 30/70 or 40/60 taper.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

fungustoon said:


> Unfortunately however, the looped 1632.s had zero zip ...so desperately lacklustre. More of a plop than a fizz. Gutted. Was firing 8mm. Do I need to try 2040.s looped perhaps?


I don’t think 1632’s have the same zip as the equivalent cross sectional area as bands but i shoot pretty much full butterfly (1400mm draw 270mm active length) and with that draw pretty much anything more than a short pseudo taper maxis out for 8mm

I use 1632 fully looped for 10mm


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Northerner said:


> Yup, the 1632 sucks in the cold. The 1636 or 2040 would be better. You could try a 30/70 or 40/60 taper.


Cheers Northerner ... 30/70 means ... 3 tenths of my active length doubled, 7 tenths of my active length single? ie a pseudo taper? Maybe?!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

spewing said:


> I don’t think 1632’s have the same zip as the equivalent cross sectional area as bands but i shoot pretty much full butterfly (1400mm draw 270mm active length) and with that draw pretty much anything more than a short pseudo taper maxis out for 8mm
> 
> I use 1632 fully looped for 10mm


Thanks for that ...appreciated ...not at full butterfly ...yet! Cheers.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

fungustoon said:


> Cheers Northerner ... 30/70 means ... 3 tenths of my active length doubled, 7 tenths of my active length single? ie a pseudo taper? Maybe?!


Hi ...sorry to bother again. So a looped double is slower than a pseudo taper for the same tube type?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes. Pseudo tapers will be faster than full loops but will not last as long before breaking.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

fungustoon said:


> Cheers Northerner ... 30/70 means ... 3 tenths of my active length doubled, 7 tenths of my active length single? ie a pseudo taper? Maybe?!


Yup, 30% doubled and 70% single. If using a 7.5" band length (fork to pouch) then you would double up 2.25" and leave 5.25" as single.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Yes. Pseudo tapers will be faster than full loops but will not last as long before breaking.


Cheers for the confirmation. Back to the tube station.


Northerner said:


> Yup, 30% doubled and 70% single. If using a 7.5" band length (fork to pouch) then you would double up 2.25" and leave 5.25" as single.


Cheers fella...appreciated.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> Hi ... finally got outside ( in the rain) to test my knots. The amber tape tied loops were brilliant - zero slippage - 7 wraps and a reef knot -sorted. Great.
> Unfortunately however, the looped 1632.s had zero zip ...so desperately lacklustre. More of a plop than a fizz. Gutted. Was firing 8mm


I don't shoot with tubes very often. I looked at my records, 1632 pseudo cones with a 1:1 looped to single part ratio with an 8mm ball give 250 fps, with a 9mm ball 230 fps. Maybe it's because I'm using frost-resistant tubing. Pretty good speeds, I think.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Valery said:


> I don't shoot with tubes very often. I looked at my records, 1632 pseudo cones with a 1:1 looped to single part ratio with an 8mm ball give 250 fps, with a 9mm ball 230 fps. Maybe it's because I'm using frost-resistant tubing. Pretty good speeds, I think.



What temperature are you shooting in?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Northerner said:


> What temperature are you shooting in?


From -3 and above Celsius. The manufacturer said the latex would work down to -20 degrees, but I didn't check it. I wear the slingshot under my clothes in cold weather.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Valery said:


> I don't shoot with tubes very often. I looked at my records, 1632 pseudo cones with a 1:1 looped to single part ratio with an 8mm ball give 250 fps, with a 9mm ball 230 fps. Maybe it's because I'm using frost-resistant tubing. Pretty good speeds, I think.


Useful info ... I.m sure I got nowhere near that with my wholly looped tubeset. Serves me right for shirking having to tye 4 knots. Need to man up.


Valery said:


> From -3 and above Celsius. The manufacturer said the latex would work down to -20 degrees, but I didn't check it. I wear the slingshot under my clothes in cold weather.


I.m at the mo btwn minus 2 and 8 degrees C.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A few years ago I tested *1632 vs 1636 *at -2C (28F). Neither tube did well in the cold.









1636 vs 1632


GZK-1636 vs DK-1632 I have been enjoying the skinny DanKung 1632 tubing for quite a while now. My tubing bin contains some of the red version as well as the natural amber. I find the 1632 to be excellent for .177" BBs and 1/4" steel ammo. Speeds are very nice and the tubes are dead quiet to...




www.slingshotforum.com





I also tested some flatbands but the temp wasn't as low.









More cold weather testing


Cold Weather Testing The temperature warmed up to 38F this afternoon so I spent some time testing bands and plinking outdoors from 20 yards. All testing was with ¼" steel ammo and a 32" draw length. It was interesting to note that after 10-12 quick shots at 38F, none of the speeds changed...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ...sorry to be like a dog with a bone, but why would a pseudo be faster than a looped set up with the same tubes?
It kind of defies physics. You might overpower the ammo in some cases ...I get that.
Is it the doubled part of the pseudo can retract the single tube back more, than can the looped first parts on the remaining loop in a looped set up? 
Cold as here today. Gonna make 2 tubesets up.
a/ a doubled ie looped 2040.
b/ a pseudo 70:30 in 2040.
It.s a steep learning curve this slingshot game!
Thnx again.
Dog gnawing a bone ...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

fungustoon said:


> Hi ...sorry to be like a dog with a bone, but why would a pseudo be faster than a looped set up with the same tubes?
> It kind of defies physics. You might overpower the ammo in some cases ...I get that.
> Is it the doubled part of the pseudo can retract the single tube back more, than can the looped first parts on the remaining loop in a looped set up?
> Cold as here today. Gonna make 2 tubesets up.
> ...


The extra weight at the pouch end slows things down. The same reason tapered flat bands are faster than straight cuts.

In colder temps a full loop set might be slightly better than pseudo bands but in warmer temps pseudos will be faster.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> The extra weight at the pouch end slows things down. The same reason tapered flat bands are faster than straight cuts.
> 
> In colder temps a full loop set might be slightly better than pseudo bands but in warmer temps pseudos will be faster.


Thanks fella ...I would never have guessed that ...a weight thing. 
I just dont get the temperature comment. The weights/ mass is a constant, practically speaking?! 
Presumably, given what s been said ...I could do with a looped set up, in which the loop goes thick, thin, thick ...the 2 thick parts at each fork, the thin section at the pouch. Ahhh, now I see the reason for pseudos.
Ooph ...cheers.
Mr Gnaw over n oot.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

fungustoon said:


> Presumably, given what s been said ...I could do with a looped set up, in which the loop goes thick, thin, thick ...the 2 thick parts at each fork, the thin section at the pouch.


Yes, something like this


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Valery said:


> Yes, something like this


Blimey! Cheers


----------

